# End grain router planing bits



## JeremyMorgan (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a project which involves cleaning up a couple dozen "tree cookies". I need to flatten and thickness them. This evening I built a router sled which is working well but I am considering upgrading bits. The largest bit I currently have is a 3/4" straight bit. The two bits I am looking at are a 1 1/4 dish carving router bit which wouldn't reduce the number of passes but would hopefully leave a better surface. The other option is a Magnate 2705 1 1/2" surface planing bit. This would cut the number of passes I have to make it half, assuming that I can still take the same depth of cut (I was going for about a 1/4" at a time on my test pieces).

Anyone have any thoughts or experience with something like this?

Thanks.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't cut 1/4" deep x 1 1/2" wide. You're removing a lot of material. I'd probably do it by feel and sound; if the router starts to "howl" the cut is too deep. Probably 1/16" at a time. It will take longer, but the bit will last longer, it won't be as taxing on the router motor and the resulting cut will be much smoother.

For bits, I like whiteside bits. They're best I've used. I get them from holbren or hartville tool. Both places have amazing customer service and great prices.

In particular, I'd be using whiteside #1376. I can't see how going from a 3/4" bit to a 1 1/4" wouldn't reduce the amount of passes…

Using a straight/planing bit can leave ridges since the corners are sharp, so I'd file them down a bit so they aren't meeting the surface at each pass.


----------



## JeremyMorgan (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for those links, I'll check them out.

As far as how many passes would be required, with an 1 1/4 in bit that has 1/4in radii on both sides the flat sruface on the bottom would only be 3/4", same as the straight bit I have.

I hadn't thought about just filing the corners off to leave a better transition. I think I'm leaning toward the larger surface planing bit. Found some from Magnate on amazon. They have sizes up to 3". Any thoughts on how big might be too big for a hand held router? I'm using a bosch "2hp" router. I would imagine that there will be a point at which going bigger would actually take longer as I would need to take such light passes.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

the bowl bit will give you a better surface that won't require as much post-routing sanding/planing to get even and smooth. This is especially effective with end grain where planing and sanding isn't exactly a quick and effortless process to say the least…


----------

